# LED strips vs single LEDs



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

What disadvantages are there to strip LEDs?

All I can see are the advantages:
1/ much cheaper
2/ less heat buildup, so no heatsink, thermal paste, soldering job


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Give us an idea on what product you are referring to?
Usually the single LEDs sold as part of a kit generate more intensity vs the LEDs in cover the counter strips which put out less light. 
Also, when building the kit you can customize what colors, layout, intensity, etc you want. Often if you're trying to attain a certainly amount of light in a tank, you may need to purchase more than 1 strip. 
I put together one of such kits myself and though it doesn't look as good as a store bought strip I got much better light output for the dollar.
That being said for plug and play you can't beat buying strips.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Well, I'm just considering something like this CREE LED
http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/high-powered/vollong-3w-white-high-power-leds/896/ @ $1/Watt x 100= $100 
vs 
A reel of 300 LEDs like this http://www.amazon.com/Lighting-EVER..._sim_hi_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=052QDA7XE75715HQNTH6
20 W? reel @ $.50/Watt x 5 = $50
and no heat sink or work needed, with more even coverage...


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Those on the superbrightleds website you linked to are not Crees. Still the Vollong components are 3 watts each. You might even get better power and use less components if you utilize optics for more focused power.

I doubt the LED strips will generate the intensity you need to penetrate the water. They don't use optics, they are behind an opaque plastic strip, and I don't see a listed actual wattage output either; which probably means those LEDS don't generate much light. I'll bet that by using that strip you will be trying to light your tank with a bunch of itty bitty Christmas lights. 
Guess it depends on how much light you are trying to get into the tank.

How about checking out http://www.rapidled.com/. You can also email them and ask what type of fixture you need to put together to attain the lighting you are need. Their prices are also quite good and sometimes they even have sales.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

KeyLime said:


> Well, I'm just considering something like this CREE LED
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/high-powered/vollong-3w-white-high-power-leds/896/ @ $1/Watt x 100= $100
> vs
> A reel of 300 LEDs like this http://www.amazon.com/Lighting-EVER..._sim_hi_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=052QDA7XE75715HQNTH6
> ...


I'm not familiar with the first type but the LED strips from Amazon only provide about 10 par at the surface of the water, which is really too dim to be of use. The non-waterproof ones provide 4 times the par level, but of the four strips I installed in December, one has now failed, so perhaps you get what you pay for?


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Reckon said:


> Those on the superbrightleds website you linked to are not Crees. Still the Vollong components are 3 watts each. You might even get better power and use less components if you utilize optics for more focused power.
> 
> I doubt the LED strips will generate the intensity you need to penetrate the water. They don't use optics, they are behind an opaque plastic strip, and I don't see a listed actual wattage output either; which probably means those LEDS don't generate much light. I'll bet that by using that strip you will be trying to light your tank with a bunch of itty bitty Christmas lights.
> Guess it depends on how much light you are trying to get into the tank.
> ...


I was looking at CREEs but I got a Vollong by accident. CREEs aren't less expensive per Watt, though.

I figured that the light from the strip reel type LEDs can also be focused - in a different manner...not individually, but at the ends of the "reflector" (the part of whatever they are attached to), so as to aim on an angle.

The 3528 LEDs on a strip are .08 W each I think. So a 300 LED strip would use 24 W.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

greg said:


> I'm not familiar with the first type but the LED strips from Amazon only provide about 10 par at the surface of the water, which is really too dim to be of use. The non-waterproof ones provide 4 times the par level, but of the four strips I installed in December, one has now failed, so perhaps you get what you pay for?


Yeah, the waterpoofed strips are not good because they seem to block light and overheat the LEDs.
Did you use the non-waterproof strip and it failed?


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

greg said:


> I'm not familiar with the first type but the LED strips from Amazon only provide about 10 par at the surface of the water, which is really too dim to be of use. The non-waterproof ones provide 4 times the par level, but of the four strips I installed in December, one has now failed, so perhaps you get what you pay for?


I imagine that depends on how close together the LEDs are...so the double density LED strips side by side would provide more PAR, is my guess. And then there is the 5050 strip LEDs with 3 LEDs in each module.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Absolutely. Crees are a well known brand and at the forefront of LED technology. If anything they may be more expensive. But with anything there are different and newer models available. So if you find an older Cree led they will be cheaper than the newest ones. 
Hm 24 watts isn't that much depending on the size of the tank. I use six 3 watt Crees to light my 22 gal tall.

Well if you go with the strips I'm interested in seeing for review. Especially if you are planting the tank.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

greg said:


> I'm not familiar with the first type but the LED strips from Amazon only provide about 10 par at the surface of the water, which is really too dim to be of use. The non-waterproof ones provide 4 times the par level, but of the four strips I installed in December, one has now failed, so perhaps you get what you pay for?


Hey Greg, 
I think if you determine which LED failed, you can cut out the 3-LED section it's in.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Here's a video showing a slap-dash assembly of a spot light from strip LEDs, where they are focused as a group by the lampshade
It's a focus group. Energy is wasted, but it achieves an effect. I would use a box hood that has flat slopes built in and a fan.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

I've now read one too many of these results where the reel strip LEDs just don't cut it after a while.

http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/led-lighting-on-the-cheap-176084-2.html


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

KeyLime said:


> Yeah, the waterpoofed strips are not good because they seem to block light and overheat the LEDs.
> Did you use the non-waterproof strip and it failed?


No, it was the non-waterproof one that failed. It flickers non-stop for an hour before staying on the rest of the day.

The waterproof ones are pretty much useless due to the low light output.

Also in answer to another question, I had the non-waterproof strips running lengthwise every four inches - so 4 strips across an 18" depth. This results in sufficient lighting to grow anubias, bolbitus, ferns, Christmas moss etc.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been using 5050 led.strips ...4 x 100 cm ..... 2 are red only and 2 are red :blue at 5 :1 ratio 660nm .. if manufacturer is correct. I use the waterproof ones for 4-5 months no.problems. however I am am using them in conjunction with 4x t5ho over a 75 gallon. Previously I had been using 6 t5ho no led. I have run the strips in the channels of the t5ho that I am not using. This keeps it neat and tidy

the t5ho bulbs I use are 2 red bulbs and 2 midday

Prior 6 x t5ho 324 watts
Now 4 x t5ho 216watts 4x100cm led approx.60 watts

So roughly 48 watt reduction.

There is no real big difference to the human eye with the led on or off the t5ho overpower tremendously even if I only have 2 t5ho and 4 x led strips on. There is however slight differences near the surface with red reflections giving that popping out effect. And the reduced.electric



My reason to change was to reduce electric and increase colours. I believe I have achieved what I am looking for. I have noticed reduced algae which may or may not be a result of these specific led or just reduced light intensity or.just reduced ferts. Or a combo of all

red is still a difficult wavelength to get to the bottom of a nearly 20 inch tank. But when the plants like ludwigia cuba get closer to surface I do notice more intense and deeper reds than just t5ho. That is for looks as red plants use very little if no red waves. Growth has slowed with the change but I am very rarely dosing ferts anymore since I changed to the led/t5ho combo. Root tabs yes. But honestly prior to this keeping stem plants in check was a big chore. Growth was too fast.

I am currently going to try this set up with 5630 led strips reds and blues. these led strips are.more powerul than the 5050s waterproof and use the same or very slightly more electric.


OveralI am happy with the results of the combo led and t5ho but im always looking to improve


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Here is some info on the different LED emitters 3528 5050 and 5630

http://brightingstar.com/news_449.html



> Difference between LED SMD 3528, 5050, 5630 LED
> 
> FEATURES
> Small Size: SMD LED light source is a very small and light chips enveloped by epoxy resin.
> ...


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

After checking the CREE prices again it seems you just can't beat the 5630 reel strip lights at this price:
$8 for 300 x .5 W including shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Qualit...airy_Lights&var=&hash=item27e3e0e9da#shpCntId


----------



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

*diy kit*

i sell diy led kits of all colors. i have 3w led at 700mA. 
i have 
coolwhite(10,000k-12000k)
coolwhite (20,000k)
royal blue(445nm-460nm)
deep red
cyan 
green 
i have dimmable driver let me know if you guys want to buy or even need help building the kit you can msg me . i have made a small work shop in my garage and have all sort of tools to build led light fixture.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

I picked up a 6000k/6500K 30 W flood similar to these 20 W units, to try out. $42 incl tax.
It lights up a newly set up 20 high tank brightly. I gave a small dose of macro and glut, to some new plants, no micro yet.
There's some pearling.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

This video was specially convincing to me. that these floods will grow plants.
They don't make noise, they aren't hot, easy to mount, no hassle.
I might use two of these with one 18 W warm white CREE LED bulb for my 65 that I am planning to scape. The 20 high is just a temporary set-up.


----------

